# Systemd



## teo (Sep 22, 2021)

For those of us who are not experts in the subject, systemd how much does it affect a system and  in its performance? Please do not polarize.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 22, 2021)

Uh oh. One of _those_ threads...


----------



## shkhln (Sep 22, 2021)

These threads are getting less and less coherent and considering OP's history this is quite an achievement in itself. Straight answer: we don't have systemd, so it doesn't affect FreeBSD performance in any way.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 22, 2021)

If FreeBSD needs systemd, it will incorporate systemd. Until then, it's only bandwagon jumping--a popularity contest--cause the internet told you to get it and without reason.


----------



## sidetone (Sep 22, 2021)

Why is there way more conversation around SystemD than anything else? Almost everyone here agrees it's not good.

Here's a Potteringism, from the designer of SystemD for you, on another program:
`pkg info libcanberra`

```
libcanberra-0.30_5
Name           : libcanberra
Version        : 0.30_5
Installed on   : Sat Sep 18 18:44:48 2021 CDT
Origin         : audio/libcanberra
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : devel audio
Licenses       : LGPL21
Maintainer     : desktop@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
Comment        : Implementation of the Freedesktop sound theme spec
Shared Libs required:
    libX11.so.6
    libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
    libpangoft2-1.0.so.0
    libglib-2.0.so.0
    libgobject-2.0.so.0
    libpango-1.0.so.0
    libharfbuzz.so.0
    libfreetype.so.6
    libcairo.so.2
    libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
    libintl.so.8
    libatk-1.0.so.0
    libfontconfig.so.1
    libgthread-2.0.so.0
    libvorbisfile.so.3
    libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
    libgio-2.0.so.0
    libltdl.so.7
    libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
Shared Libs provided:
    libcanberra-gtk.so.0
    libcanberra-null.so
    libcanberra.so.0
    libcanberra-multi.so
    libcanberra-oss.so
    libcanberra-gtk-module.so
Annotations    :
    FreeBSD_version: 1300139
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 326KiB
Description    :
Libcanberra is an implementation of the Freedesktop Sound Theme
specification.  It allows developers to play sounds given a list of events.

WWW: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
```
Libcanberra is for SOUND, Not GRAPHICS. So why does it have a zillion X11, gtk, gdk, cairo, atk and font dependencies. I don't want Pango either. I couldn't help getting pulled into this conversation, which is just mostly everyone agreeing on how bad Systemd is, but I noticed this a few days ago, and wanted to point it out.

When something is so bloated, that it takes hours to compile, instead of something that's functional and just works that takes a few minutes. That translates to an increased amount of CPU and RAM it will use when it runs, only because it's linked to a lot of unneeded dependencies for no reason, that also run for no reason.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 22, 2021)

sidetone said:


> Why is there way more conversation around SystemD than anything else?


The Google-fu in this one is weak, Grasshopper.


----------



## matt_k (Sep 22, 2021)

teo said:


> For those of us who are not experts in the subject, systemd how much does it affect a system and  in its performance? Please do not polarize.


you need to go to /r/linuxquestions with that question


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 22, 2021)

Can't we just ignore this thread? I don't see why we should waste time on it.


----------



## sidetone (Sep 22, 2021)

On these forums, as there's a related thread. I don't know how much Google has on it.

What a coincidence, teo's message is 666 about SystemD on a Daemon forum. It's blasphemous.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 22, 2021)

I just posted to it yesterday.


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 22, 2021)

Oh.. I thought this time we'll have a SystembsD.


----------



## Jose (Sep 22, 2021)

Systemd, how do I hate thee? Let me count the ways... Really, do we need another one of these?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2021)

teo said:


> For those of us who are not experts in the subject, systemd how much does it affect a system and in its performance? Please do not polarize.


As FreeBSD doesn't use systemd I suggest you ask that question on a more appropriate Linux forum where systemd is actually used. 

And with that I'm going to close this, we indeed already have enough of this.


----------

